# Injured Baby! Help!!



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

Our baby rats opened their eyes 4 days ago & each day we've had them out in the playpen for some playtime! Great fun!! Today just as I was putting my hand down on the floor to help me get up one of the babies scurried directly under my hand! I just feel sick! I immediately lifted my hand and she started hopping around, clearly injured. She can still move all limbs & everything seems to be 'in place,' but she is extremely lethargic now & I fear the worst. I initially put her back in the cage with her mother & siblings, but Momma didn't pay any attention to her & siblings were walking on her!What should I do?? Should I keep her away from the others? Keep her warm & as comfortable as I can? Or should I put her back in the cage with her family??I'm heartbroken & horrified!! Please tell me what to do for our sweet ******. 😓


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

One don't blame your self accidents happen. I don't know the best thing to do but if she is hurt internally there isn't anything you can do for her. I would just leave her with mom and the other babies, if she is fine she will pull through. She would be most comfortable with her mother and siblings. 

Sending my thoughts to little ******. Please don't blame your self.


----------



## Owensmom (May 30, 2015)

She lives!!!!She is absolutely fine today, I can't explain it! She's running around, climbing, playing eating and drinking as if nothing happened!!! Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Young healthy rats have a remarkable ability to heal themselves from the most catastrophic injuries... just as you described, they roll up and become lethargic for about a day then they spring back. Just be careful with her for a week or three. They may be able to patch themselves up overnight, but I would be less certain that they are all healed in that amount of time.

I'm glad that you are through the worst of it and best wishes for a complete recovery.


----------

